# Will they root?



## pussum (Jun 27, 2007)

So I took a few clippings off my strongest female from my most recent grow. I  cut off the best looking leafs and stuck them in water and resnipped them under the water a little bit more. When I was ready, I dipped them in Bontone rooting powder and stuck them in peat pellets. I don't have a heating pad or a humidity dome so I stuck them in a dark cabinet in the basement. What do you guys think the chances of them actually taking root are?


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jun 27, 2007)

> I cut off the best looking leafs


You do mean branches don't you? If so, yes, they should take.


----------



## RatherBBurnin (Jun 27, 2007)

keep em moist.. but not soaked.. and they should root.. just make sure they are not on the cold basement floor.. and yea.. if you just clipped some leaves.. it wont work.. you need branches.. you can find information on properly cloning MJ on this forum...


----------



## Dankerz (Jun 27, 2007)

ya you cant root or veg just the leaves, only the side or top branches will root under the right cond once cut.

goodluck


----------



## pussum (Jun 28, 2007)

haha, yeah, branches. derrr...It was late for me when I posted it. Yes I snipped branches.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 29, 2007)

Good luck with those clippings possum.  Keep us updated on how they do.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jun 29, 2007)

pussum said:
			
		

> haha, yeah, branches. derrr...It was late for me when I posted it. Yes I snipped branches.


lol...I was hoping that was what you meant. Good luck with those!


----------



## potplusguitar (Oct 18, 2008)

mine rooted without the peat pellets so all i can suggest is be overly-patient.. i waited like three weeks and now my clone has a lovely root system growing out of it.. gotta love that root powder. humidome is a must,, practically never took it off until now.. dont water, spray the leaves when it looks dry, thats about it,, good luck!


----------

